# Accueil bb 20 mois



## Marie59270 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bj jacceuil un bb 20 moisdepuis sem passee
Il pleure bcp
Il ne veut rien faire. 
Ni mange. Dormir
bcp comment le calmez vous

Merci
Il faut du temps encore je pensr


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

J'ai eu des enfants arrivés chez moi vers cet âge là jamais eu de soucis le problème est en amont !!! pas de votre faute en tout cas ...


----------



## Marie59270 (11 Octobre 2022)

Il est avec maman depuis sa naissance cest dur. Mais que puis je faire ?? Idee ???


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

Marie59270, 
Un enfant a besoin d'un certain temps pour s'habituer et apprivoiser les changements. Arriver en accueil chez vous est un grand changement pour lui. Les visages, les objets, les voix, les bruits, les odeurs inhabituels pour lui, toute cette nouveauté peut mettre jusqu'à 3 semaines à faire partie pour lui d'une habitude, d'une routine. A cet âge l'enfant réagit avec les compétences que lui permet son développement. Il réagit par rapport au fonctionnement de son cerveau reptilien qui est actif et mature dès la naissance. Cette partie du cerveau est le siège de l'instinct de survie, des peurs ... C'est donc avec ces compétences qu'il réagit : nouveauté = crainte, peur, ses warnings se déclenchent.  C'est au fil des jours la routine mise en place, aller chez vous, reconnaître les copains, les odeurs, les voix etc qui va l'apaiser et intégrer ces changements. 
Il faut laisser du temps au temps. Vous en tenir aux routines mises en place par vous même. Si pour l'instant elles semblent ne pas donner de résultat, n'en changez pas. C'est la constance qui va le mettre en confiance et au fil des jours vous deviendrez une figure d'attachement pour lui. Il aura acquis la confiance qui lui permettra d'accepter et d'intégrer toutes ces nouveautés. 
En un mot : patience.


----------



## Griselda (11 Octobre 2022)

Le cerveau humain adulte a besoin de 3 semaines pour accepter une nouvelle routine comme habituelle. 
Il en est de même pour le petits.

Savoir quelle est son histoire.
Où était il jusqu'à aujourd'hui?
Pourquoi à présent il est chez toi?
Et tout ça doit être dit à l'enfant par son Parent et par toi aussi: "Je sais que pour toi ça peut être difficile de comprendre qu'il a du changement. mais je suis certaine que très bientôt tu seras content de venir là."

Puis tu vas reperer si un jouet, une activité, une chanson lui plait et ce sera très bientôt le déclic.


----------



## Nany88 (11 Octobre 2022)

Pour ma part j ai un petit qui avait 7 moût fin août je le garde actuellement presque 9 mois, et bien j'arrête la period d'essai fin du mois car Bb ne s'adapte pas, il n'a pas de rythme pleure beaucoup g comme Meme essayer 2 mois sa ne marche pas,....


----------



## assmatzam (11 Octobre 2022)

Ça ne marche pas à tout les coups

Mais il faut toujours leur laisser du temps avant de baisser les bras 

Un enfant de 20 mois qui a exclusivement était garder par sa maman aura besoin de plus de temps pour accepter la situation 
Le rythme chez-vous sera forcément différent de celui qui l'avait l'habitude d'avoir avec sa maman 

Est ce qu'on lui a expliqué pourquoi il allait chez vous ? 
L'a ton bien préparé à ce changement ? 

En tous cas 1 semaine c'est bien trop court
Avez vous fait une adaptation ?


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Tout dépend de ce qu'il faisait avec sa maman et si il voyait du monde les sorties du WE etc ... j'ai eu plusieurs enfants dans ces âges là et JAMAIS eu de soucis ...


----------



## mamytata (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir j'accueille une petite fille depuis ces 10 mois, jamais gardée par qui que se soit. Et bien, il a fallu 2 bonnes semaines pour l'apprivoiser.

Elle ne voulait pas manger avec moi, et pleurait beaucoup, et bien maintenant c'est une petite fille adorable et qui joue avec tout le monde.

Patience est le mot du jour.🙂🙂


----------



## Marie59270 (15 Octobre 2022)

Merci a tpute poyrvos reponse et de mencouragement
En fait. Ladaptation comment la faites vous.? Concretement temps jour.??? Etc. Merci


----------



## B29 (15 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
L'adaptation :
1er jour : 1 heure
2ème jour : 2 heures
3ème jour : la matinée 
4ème jour : l'après-midi 
5ème jour : journée entière 
Et si grosse difficulté 
Une 2ème semaine d'adaptation mais Jusqu'à présent une seule a suffit.


----------



## Griselda (15 Octobre 2022)

Perso c'est:
1er jour 1 h ou 2 en présence du Parent
2eme jr: 1 ere heure sans le Parent
3eme jr: 2h
etc en ajoutant chaque jour une heure.
En prenant soin d'éviter 2 nouveautés en même temps, c'est à dire au départ juste un temps d'eveil et de jeux, puis soit un repas, soit une sieste.
En général sur 2 semaines ça passe très bien. J'évite aussi une sortie en periode d'adaptation. Je reserve l'experience séance eveil au RPE qu'au bout de 10 jous à 2 semaines pour que l'enfant m'est bien identifié d'abord comme étant une personne de confiance pour lui avant de le confronter à un autre environnement, au bruit, au grand groupe...


----------

